# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy >  >  How do I get started on a course?

## VividDreams

Hi I was directed here by gab & invited to join a class, which is best for a beginner like me? I've been a member here now for a few weeks, filling out my Dream Journal as much as I can and my dream recall is quite sharp and my dreamworld quite active with several dreams in one night. Any suggestions would be great!

----------


## gab

You can familiarize yourself what is the course about by reading the sticky posts after you click on individual class category. Choose between Intro, General, or induction techniques as DILD or WILD. There is also Dream yoga.

Follow instructions on how to participate.  ::alien::

----------

